# Britemax #5



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

*The Product:* Britemax #5 Extreme Elements Sealant

*Price Point:* £16.95 (16 FL OZ U.S)

*Tested on:* Half the bonnet of a Tahiti Blue Rover 25 GTi

*Manufacturers 'Blurb':* Extreme Elements is a durable resin polymer sealant used to protect against acid rain, bird droppings, salt water, and arid climates. Seals with optical clarity and adds a deep shine to painted surfaces, glass, and polished metals.

Extreme Elements can be applied in direct sunlight and provides unparalleled durability and excellent UV protection. Due to its high melting point, Extreme Elements will not soften and gather debris in hot climates. Multiple applications on paint and gel coat create a deeper shine and increased durability. Excellent for use on shower and tub walls to resist soap scum build up.

*Instructions:* Shake well before use. Clean and dry all surfaces thoroughly so no dirt particles remain on the surface to be coated. Apply Extreme Elements with a soft applicator sparingly but evenly to all desired surfaces.

Let dry completely to a greyish haze. Remove dried surface residue with a microfiber cloth. The best environment for application is either direct sunlight or a heated area (between 50 and 90 degrees).

Multiple applications will provide greater protection and a higher surface lustre. 
Allow 6 hours between applications. Product is completely cured within 24-48 hours.

*Packaging:* Only a 30ml sample in this case. Full size as picture above.

*Product & Fragrance:* Fairly thick liquid, light purple/grey in colour with a faint fruit/bubblegum fragrance.

*Ease of use: *I found this product easy to use, applied using a sponge applicator, quite a thick layer just to test how easy it would be to remove, left for 10mins then buffed off easily with a microfiber. I will add that there was a 2" area where there was an oily smear, which could have been from the overly thick application but this was removed easily with a spray of Britemax #6S Detailing spray.

Applied & left to haze









Buffed off to leave

















*Finish: *Left a nice slick finish to the panel, although in my eyes at least it didn't 'look' any different than before product application.

*Durability: *Unable to comment as a full test hasn't been undertaken. I will however try and update this in the coming weeks as it's a colleagues car. To get a reference point on durability the passenger side of this bonnet which wasn't machined but did get paint cleansed had a layer of Collinite 476S applied.

*Value: *Compared to other sealants on the market it's competitively priced - Zaino Z2 is slightly cheaper but half the size and Finish Kare 1000P is slightly more expensive for the same amount of product.

*Conclusions:* A good, easy to use product which if it holds up well in the durability stakes would be a viable alternative to the other sealants named above which have found favour on this forum.

*USER OVERALL RATING:* *75%*










Thanks to Matt at i4Detailing for the sample. The product can be found here:- http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/britemax_extreme_elements_1.html


----------

